
Batteries made out of gold nanowires and electrolyte gel last 400 years - Ideabile
https://www.good.is/articles/nanobatteries-last-forever
======
bigato
Any advances in energy production or energy storage make me very excited
because I consider those are the most important challenges for human race
survival, because we are destroying the climate using fossil fuels. Advances
in energy storage would allow us to make better use of solar and wind energy
production.

I also can't help but dream with how advances in energy technologies could
maybe put us close to building self-replicating robots to explore and colonize
other planets!

------
bigato
Any ideas if it would be expensive to produce batteries using this technology?

~~~
Ideabile
Well Materials doesn't seems that different from what we currently use for
electronics, so I don't think has big impact in price.

